# This... From My Own Mother!



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

After Halloween I went to Spirit and bought Little Gregory.










Well, I seat belted him, his doll and his new brothers into the truck for safety. As we came home, I realized my Little Gregory can get a bit spirited shall we say. He started getting all wild and got the other kids all riled up. When I changed the radio station to something a bit more quiet and laid back he pitched a fit and tried to bite me.

The main problem with all of this is that when I told someone at a Halloween store about Little Gregory my mother yelled at me and told me that I sounded like I should be in an institution. Should I be in an institution or does she just not get it?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

most definitely you should be in an institution. Is mom the first to tell you this? It'll be ok, though...the walls are nice and soft, the medications come three or four times a day, they let you wear slippers and pajamas 24/7....


and I'll be in the cell...umm...room...right down the hall.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Come on everyone should be committed at least once in their life.

Is that the Mother's Curse (I hope you have a child just like you)?


Dave, I thought they let you out to make room for curable cases.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

My family tells me that all the time. Voices in my head #'s 1-4 don't listen, the other ones, well, sometimes they get upset! :googly: My kids are just as bad. In fact, my daughter, who is due to have a baby any minute now, refuses to have it tomorrow because the NJ Haunters will be here and she's afraid we'd come to the hospital, in costume, to welcome the new little haunter. Some people have no sense of fun....it's hard to believe they are really my kids LOL!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Well if you think about it the only people who can legally (documented) prove that they're sane, are the one's who have been committed and released. Basically you just have to take your chances with the rest of us:zombie: 

9 out of the 10 voices in my head say I should be committed, so it's still a hung jury


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Institution, no question. I mean who buys a creepy clown and puts it in the front seat????? (OK, I just got the same one and did the same thing, so I guess I'll see you there. At least we can plan next years haunts together while straightjacketed).


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I think you should be committed. However, I feel that way because he should atleast be in a booster seat. Definitly ghoul neglect if yo ask me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

can't sleep...the clowns will eat me...


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

They're coming to get you, they're coming to get you..........


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

They're coming to take me away ha-ha, they're coming to take me away he-he...

To where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy to see those nice young men in their green & white coats again...

They're coming to take me away ha-ha!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry... what was the question again???


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

They're coming to take me away, HA HA 
They're coming to take me away, HO HO HEE HEE HA HA 
To the funny farm 
Where life is beautiful all the time 
And I'll be happy to see 
Those nice, young men 
In their clean, white coats 
And they're coming to take me away, Ha-haaa!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

It's unanimous we ALL think you should be committed. 

Remember, they have red kool aid and chocolate chip cookies on Tuesdays. 

I just love Tuesdays.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Let us not forget the daily specials here at the Ha Ha Hotel....We are going insane!!!!!!!

Moban Manic Monday
Taractan Touched Tuesday
Haldol Wacky Wedndesday
Thorazine Tremor Thursday
Vesprin Freaky Friday


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, at least I will be in good company. Thanks for the support. I knew I could count on you guys.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I enjoy talking to the people that "just don't get it". Doing it with a straight face and matter of fact attitude just to see the expressions on their face. In todays world it is nice to feel a little special in your own way. To watch those poor souls rushing past the half off specials of Halloween supplies with out so much as a look. Hurrying to get to the Xmas section so their house can look like all the others. 
So dont worry LN, you are amoung those that "get it", and we are happy your here with us.
signed Napoleon,


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Most definatley, you should be in the institution. dont you know your mothers only trying to look out for you, everyone knows that little Gregory should've been sitting in the back seat were its safer or a least in a booster car seat. sheesh... what kind of parent are you!!
Please don't tell me you left him alone in the car unattended with the windows rolled up!!


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

I picked up the same little fella from my local Spencer's store. Strapped him in my nephew's carseat and drove around with him for weeks. Spooked my boss everytime he walked past my car.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

"everyone knows that little Gregory should've been sitting in the back seat were its safer or a least in a booster car seat. sheesh... what kind of parent are you!!
Please don't tell me you left him alone in the car unattended with the windows rolled up!! "

Maybe that is why he bites. And yes, I did leave him in the car unattended with the windows rolled up. But, the good news is that he wasn't alone...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey,
I though HauntForum wuz an institution.

Nice family you have there.


----------

